# Mini Missoni Edition



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

KevinR said:


> *No car deserves that kind of treatment, IMO. *


The art car idea has a pretty strong tradition at BMW. I think they're cool, especially when you get to see them in person at the Zentrum.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

My wife and I saw them at the Zentrum. She's a graphic artist and really liked them. As I said above, I don't really get the appeal. That's okay, because she doesn't really understand why I would want to spend a Saturday under the hood and crawling under the car to repair or change things.


----------



## devGOD (Apr 16, 2003)

auto-queer


----------



## lounytoon (Jun 29, 2003)

another pic since the old ones are no longer valid :-/

http://bunte.t-online.de/coremedia/...gal-missoni/fs-missoni-13,property=Object.jpg


----------

